# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El canal Volga-Don o Canal de Lenin

## Jonasino

En azul el Volga, en rojo el Don, en blanco el canal




> El Canal Volga-Don (en ruso: Волго-Донской судоходный канал имени В. И. Ленина) es un canal que conecta los ríos Volga y Don en sus puntos más cercanos. Este canal también fue conocido en la URSS como Canal Lenin y todavía existen a lo largo del mismo monumentos al dictador soviético.
> La unión entre los ríos Volga y Don significa la unión entre los mares Caspio y Azov-Negro, de ahí su gran importancia.
> Esa arteria acuática de 101 kilómetros de longitud, incluido un tramo de 45 kilómetros que pasa por ríos y embalses, permite a los barcos mercantes que transportan cargas de hasta 5.000 toneladas pasar del mar Caspio a través del río Volga al Don, que desemboca en el mar de Azov, con acceso al mar Negro y luego al Mediterráneo. El canal tiene una capacidad para poder transportar anualmente unos 16,5 millones de toneladas.
> Historia
> Ya en el pasado se buscó una forma de conectar ambos ríos. El primer intento de construir un canal fue realizado por los turcos otomanos en 1569. Pedro I de Rusia intentó sin éxito construir un canal a finales del siglo XVII. Posteriormente se llevaron a cabo otros intentos, pero todos ellos sin éxito.
> La idea de unir los mares Caspio y Negro a través de un canal se retomó a la década de 1930, cuando Josef Stalin ordenó trazar un canal en esa zona, sin embargo el proyecto se vio interrumpido por la Gran Guerra Patria, nombre que los soviéticos daba al Frente Oriental de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. La construcción se terminó entre 1948 y 1952. El canal se abrió a la navegación el 1 de junio de 1952. Durante este periodo, el canal y sus instalaciones fueron construidas principalmente por prisioneros, que eran retenidos en gulags especialmente organizados para la tarea. En 1952, el número de trabajadores forzados empleados en su construcción llegó a sobrepasar la cifra de los 100.000 prisioneros.
> Funcionamiento
> Una vez terminado, el canal del Volga-Don se convirtió en una importante vía de comunicación del sistema de transporte fluvial pesado de la zona europea de la Unión Soviética. El canal empieza en el remanso de Sareptsky en el río Volga, al sur de Volgogrado, y termina en el embalse del río Don de Tsimliansk, en la localidad de Kalach-na-Donu.
> El canal tiene nueve esclusas para salvar el desnivel del río Volga, que deben salvar 88 metros de desnivel ascendente, y cuatro esclusas del mismo tipo para salvar el desnivel del río Don, que permiten a las embarcaciones bajar un desnivel 44 metros. Las dimensiones de las esclusas del canal son menores que las existentes en el río Volga, sin embargo, permiten el paso de embarcaciones de más de 5.000 toneladas de capacidad de carga. Las esclusas más pequeñas miden 145 metros de longitud, 17 metros de ancho y 3,6 metros de profundidad, lo que hace que el tamaño máximo de las embarcaciones sea de 140 metros de largo, 16,6 metros de ancho y 3,5 metros de profundidad, lo que denomina "Volgo-Don Max Class".
> ...












Fuente: Megaconstrucciones y otras

----------

F. Lázaro (13-abr-2015),NoRegistrado (12-abr-2015),perdiguera (12-abr-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------

